

Ask Gamers: What peripherals do you use? - pizza

I&#x27;ve got a Naos 3200 that I really like, and a Logitech K800. I&#x27;ve got a decent 1080p TN 25in panel. I&#x27;m not made of money so I can&#x27;t afford the latest&#x2F;greatest, nor could I justify a Korean panel,  but I&#x27;m working on it..
======
dlwiest
I have a Nostromo and a Deathadder, but I have my tower hooked up to a 42" LED
display at the moment, so I mostly just use a wired a 360 controller and play
Civ on my laptop. Brought my Das into the office after my tower basically
became an Xbox.

------
majurg
I have a Razer Naga left over from my MMO days. Other than that, just an
(older) dell 21" monitor and wired 360 controller.

My next upgrade would be a new, larger monitor, with the old Dell Ultrasharp
in portrait mode.

